# Silverline Random Orbit Sander - Which pads and backing plate?



## zappa_69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi all

I am going to be getting a Silverline 589670 Hi-Spec 125mm Random Orbital Sander and wandered which backing plate and pads I should get?

I have been reading the various posts and I can't understand what I actually need! Would the backing plate and pads from this Menzerna complete Polish and Pad Kit be ok? and would I need other pads also. Presumably I would?

I have a green mkIV golf so I presume the paint is going to be hard. i really only want to remove a few swirls and possibly a scratch or two and then get the best finish I can.

I have alredy purchased some clay and 222 100% carnuaba wax, can anyone recommend any other products I would need

thanks, confused newbie


----------



## mike b (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Zappa, the silverline has the backing plate built in. Its 135mm, so you can use anything from there up.

I used some 150mmx50mm pads but have found it disnt spin as fast as id like, so have bought some menzerna 135x35mm pads to try. Ill report back on them when i use them next.

With regards to which pad type. Id go for a polishing and a finishing. Although you may need a light cut pad for your harder paint.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

You may find that the paint doesn't burnish as well as it would with a polisher that operates at a slightly higher speed.

If you get any problems, drop me a line as I'm in Bristol too.


----------



## zappa_69 (Sep 16, 2008)

mike b said:


> Hi Zappa, the silverline has the backing plate built in. Its 135mm, so you can use anything from there up.
> 
> I used some 150mmx50mm pads but have found it disnt spin as fast as id like, so have bought some menzerna 135x35mm pads to try. Ill report back on them when i use them next.
> 
> With regards to which pad type. Id go for a polishing and a finishing. Although you may need a light cut pad for your harder paint.


I suppose it's going to be a case of suck it see really. I've read that backing plate with the silverline is not flexible and slightly too large and that you should have a flexible backing plate, is that the case?


----------



## mike b (Jun 13, 2006)

It is foam, but not very flexible, thats where the pad comes into it with these. You dont want it too thin so it doesnt move with the contours of the car, but, as ive found too thick, and the machine bogs down slightly and doesnt spin at the desired 1-2 spins per second . 

TIP: Mark the pads edge with a marker pen so you can see the revolutions properly.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

The 3m pads fit it really well with a bit of extra clearence around the edges :thumb:


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

I'm interested in this too, so thanks for the replies


----------



## zappa_69 (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks guys, 


Would just the polishing and compounding pad be enough to do a job or do I need another one for waxing?


----------



## mike b (Jun 13, 2006)

I use a polishing and finishing pad, usng Sonus SFX1or2 and SFX3 respectivly. And i prefer to wax using a normal foam hand applicator...its a breeze after machine polishing too!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> You may find that the paint doesn't burnish as well as it would with a polisher that operates at a slightly higher speed.
> 
> If you get any problems, drop me a line as I'm in Bristol too.


Not any issues with mine in that area, but all car paints are different and the pad polish combos can influence this also I suppose.


----------



## zappa_69 (Sep 16, 2008)

mike b said:


> I use a polishing and finishing pad, usng Sonus SFX1or2 and SFX3 respectivly. And i prefer to wax using a normal foam hand applicator...its a breeze after machine polishing too!


Do you buff manually with a cloth after applying wax or use the DA?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I do it manually by hand (that sounds a bit wrong reading it back , so I'll make it clear I'm talking about wax buffing :lol: :lol


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

zappa_69 said:


> I suppose it's going to be a case of suck it see really. I've read that backing plate with the silverline is not flexible and slightly too large and that you should have a flexible backing plate, is that the case?


I think the people who say that (and I have said it myself) are referring to the Orange and Blue Silverline 180mm rotary polishers rather than the random orbit device being discussed here.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

+1 ^^^ Yeah, I think that's the case as well.


----------



## mike b (Jun 13, 2006)

zappa_69 said:


> Do you buff manually with a cloth after applying wax or use the DA?


I always buff with a MF cloth.

SO:
Applying polishes with the DA machine, and buff off polish residue with a MF cloth.
Apply wax/sealant with a sponge megs applicator, and again, buff off residue using a MF cloth.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

mike b said:


> I always buff with a MF cloth.
> 
> SO:
> *Applying polishes with the DA machine, and buff off polish residue with a MF cloth.
> Apply wax/sealant with a sponge megs applicator, and again, buff off residue using a MF cloth.*


^^^ Same as me :thumb:


----------



## zappa_69 (Sep 16, 2008)

rubbishboy said:


> I think the people who say that (and I have said it myself) are referring to the Orange and Blue Silverline 180mm rotary polishers rather than the random orbit device being discussed here.


If thats the case then should I get another backing plate? Or will the one with the menzerna polish kit be OK to repalce the one that comes with the DA?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The one on the DA is fixed though.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

zappa_69 said:


> If thats the case then should I get another backing plate? Or will the one with the menzerna polish kit be OK to repalce the one that comes with the DA?


Looks like it's fixed from pictures and description (don't know the machine myself) in which case you would have to live with the one it comes with.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

It is fixed, which isn't ideal but then there has to be a few compromises on a machine that only costs just over £20 as opposed to £140. Mind you, build quality and reliabilty certainly haven't been compromised.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

:buffer:

We really should start a separate section for this Silverline machine, I think the whole world and his mother (me included) have gone and bought one after being made aware in the tools section. We can have a whole section of pictures of correction with it, shots of home chopped pads and recommendations on what bodges work and don't.

It'd be great! :thumb:


----------



## zappa_69 (Sep 16, 2008)

mattyb95 said:


> :buffer:
> 
> We really should start a separate section for this Silverline machine, I think the whole world and his mother (me included) have gone and bought one after being made aware in the tools section. We can have a whole section of pictures of correction with it, shots of home chopped pads and recommendations on what bodges work and don't.
> 
> It'd be great! :thumb:


Yeah good idea Mattyb I would be more than willing to post any progress I have with it once I actually start to use it.


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> I'm talking about wax buffing :lol: :lol


That sounds even worse! Brazilian anyone! :lol:


----------

